# Hair length considering weather



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I would contact other northerner Hunting poodle people for info on what they do.
http://www.pooplastandardpoodles.com/
http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/index.htm


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Thestars!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

first, feed accordingly, don't make them hog fat, but don't make them too thin. 

for land retrieval in snow, I would get boots, hairy feet will collect snow, naked feet would get cold and injured( scraped by snow or ice, frostbite, sticks ect) on the body I would leave about 3/4"- 2 inches, and probally give them a coat. you dont want the hair on the legs much longer or you will need to defrost the iceballs from their legs and bellies. 

water retrieval... im at a loss there, I guess get a wetsuit? lol. All joking aside I would go with the same length, but bring towels and maybe a blanket. or a portable heater. feed more calories when doing water retrievial 

I cant spell retrieval but I think you catch the meaning


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

My poodle, Inca, is a toy and does agility and dancing but from my experience, if you take a dog out in snow (with hairy legs) they get snow balls caught up in the hair and before about 5 minutes, they have difficulty in walking. Like another contributor to the forum, I would recommend boots.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful advice guys! All the dogs I've owned have had very short, fine coats (doxi's, boxers) and with a jacket they were just fine in the snow.

How do you get a dog used to wearing boots? I know that huskies wear them on long dog sledding races, but obviously the dog has to be past the whole 'lift foot really high in the air and gnaw this irritating thing off' phase.


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

You can get a foot balm for their feet so the snow cannot/will not ball up, they use it for sled dogs too... just a thought


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Any idea where I can buy that foot balm?


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

http://sleddogcentral.com/equip_supplies.htm 

Here is a link with a TON of links to suppilers of mushers gear, you should be able to find someone closer to you (no idea where Utah is in compaired to other states)

Also I've read about Pam cooking spray works too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Utah is in the mid western US, thanks for the link!


----------

